# questrade and index funds?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

hi,

i've been trying to find information on this with no success. is it possible to trade index funds with questrade? i understand that it's possible with the e-series offered by td waterhouse (my current bank), and at a relatively low MER. but the commission for other trades is much higher than questrade, and i wanted to have as much flexibility as possible. 

thanks!


----------



## mogul777 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, you can trade ETFs that are bought and sold the same as stocks... you can also buy index mutual funds but Questrade charges about $10 a trade for them which makes the ETF option less expensive. However, you cannot buy the TD e-series funds at any brokerage other than TDW.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Since ETFs trade like stocks on a stock exchange, you can buy them through any discount broker, including Questrade.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for both of your replies. yes, i've read that i can trade ETFs with questrade, but couldn't find any info on index funds. i know it's less expensive to trade ETFs, but i think i'd start off with index funds because i understand i can take a semi-hands off approach, because i can use the DRIP feature with them

knowing me, i'd probably end up buying ETFs pretty soon because i'd monitor my investments constantly anyway. i'm still pretty new to all of this, so it's much harder to learn by doing when trades cost $30 a pop, vs. $10.

thanks for answering my question. i'm going to go with questrade and maybe switch over to td if there's ever a decent argument for it. right now, the only thing is that i have my personal banking with TD, and it's easy to look at when i have everything in one place.


----------



## hylaride (Jun 11, 2009)

There are TD index funds (as well as from other organisations) that are not e-series that you can buy through questrade. They have a higher MER, though.


----------

